# New Beek in Bucks County PA, Blogging Experience with New Equipment



## Zib (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello All!! Here is a little about myself. I Graduated college with a horticultural degree and manage a Farm Market. My girl friend has bio-dynamic farm in town where my hives are goign to be located at. I live in South Eastern Pennsylvania, Bucks County. I have been interested in bees for a while and finally made the plunge!!

I Installed 2 packages of Italian Bees from GA on Saturday March 31st. I am using 10 frame hive body with a all in one bottom and the entrance reduced to the smallest setting. I am using the top feeder in both hives.

I have started a blog to document my experiences.... http://www.astonwardblog.com/berts-backyard-bees/

I have read, talked, and taken a but of classes to get prepared but the more information the better!! I have enjoyed the proccess so far and I am already thinking about increasing!

I guess it is official I am a BEEK!!!!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

I went to high school in Bucks County. Pennsbury.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Z!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Z!


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Zib, a big welcome from western Berks County. :banana:
I like your blog.
Allen


----------



## RandyMM (Apr 15, 2011)

Zib said:


> Hello All!! Here is a little about myself. I Graduated college with a horticultural degree and manage a Farm Market. My girl friend has bio-dynamic farm in town where my hives are goign to be located at. I live in South Eastern Pennsylvania, Bucks County. I have been interested in bees for a while and finally made the plunge!!
> 
> I Installed 2 packages of Italian Bees from GA on Saturday March 31st. I am using 10 frame hive body with a all in one bottom and the entrance reduced to the smallest setting. I am using the top feeder in both hives.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard! I grew up in Bucks County. I live in S.E. TX now. I have family in Fairless Hills and Newtown. I wish you success in your endeavor.
-Randy


----------



## canolte42 (Apr 12, 2012)

I look forward to gauging my experiences with yours through your blog.
Thanks,


----------

